# A few new labels



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

a couple of labels just to stay ahead so that Im ahead of the game. I have 1 clearing, 1 fermenting and 2 others waiting to start due to brew belt shortage. i have 2 belts and will not buy any more nor use any more electr.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

As you can see, I have a new new signature.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like those Wade, very nice.......

Did Joan help you??????????

I wonder if the Amarone one would look good on the bottle if you ad a smaller strip label the width of that label but about 1/2" high, with the vineyard name, or something on it, with that gate design that you have. I like that one.

Edit:

I like the colors in that last one, very nice.

Note: However I have been drinking an awful lot tonight....................

When I bottled my Stags Leap Merlot and LOVZ, I had about 1/2 a bottle of each left over, so I combined them into one bottle.......... I wished I mixed it all up now, this stuff is great.
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

No help and dont know the vineyard as its a RJS E.P. Kit.


----------



## moose (Jan 8, 2008)

That last one is really sharp!


Gene &amp; Marcia


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 8, 2008)

OOOooops....... I meant Vintner........

Or a date, ABV Info... whatever.......

You sure about the help thing?...............

Just kidding... they all look great, good job.


----------



## acesover (Jan 8, 2008)

what program do you use wade they look amazing. you Just made all my ideas for my first lable feel really really small.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a combination of Microsoft Picture it and a little of Adobe Photoshop CS. Mostly Microsoft Picture It cause Photoshop is a little over my head but when a pasted picture needs to be cleaned up the healing brush that Photoshop offers does a phenomenal job of it. That program is way over my head and i just use it for what I know of it and it aint much.

Jobe, the date and abv are in there and I dont want to be cutting out paper for the rest of my life althogh I like the idea and if you want to come over here and cut and apply my label Ill add a more wherever you want!



The ABV doesnt show up good on this post but it does print nicely as I gave it a try once I posted and looked at it or I was going to put it in the black border. As far as my signature in that area in the middle, the E. C. stands for Evan's Cellar's.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 9, 2008)

Great looking labels buddy


----------



## Joanie (Jan 9, 2008)

No, I didn't help, Jobe!



Wade, they're wonderful! I especially like the melomel label!

I'd love to get you alone for a couple of hours (minds out of the gutter, people!!) and show you what Photoshop can do! You'd be a convert!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2008)

Joan, thats what I need as Im not a good book learner, I need to watch and learn.


----------



## montyfox (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice labels. I'm sure they will look great on the bottle.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 9, 2008)

Great labels Wade! Inspirational!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay Jobe, for some reason when I printed a test print they came out all right but when i actually printed them out on the label paper on high color you were right about the date. Most of the label came out really dark and everything was hidden so I had to redesign it tonight. Here is the revised design for the Super Tuscan.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 27, 2008)

wow I love the last one nice work!


----------



## Archie (Mar 27, 2008)

Wade I really like the Super Toscan lable what type of wine is it?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2008)

Its is a RJS Winery series kit that includes grape skins. It is an Italian wine very high in tannins and body sort of like a Sangiovese.


----------



## PigPen (Mar 27, 2008)

Wade, the labels look amazing... Photoshop is hard to use, I am trying to figure it out also..


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's that darn eagle again!!


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2008)

That is really sharp.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks really nice and clear....A job well done and taken care of during your 'snow-day'....


----------



## Bert (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice label Barney...And that German Muller is a very nice wine too.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 12, 2008)

You know that your wine is clear when you can see the color of the flint bottles! Great looking label too. Hope your snow melts soon.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2008)

Great label there Hanna!


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 14, 2008)

hey hey hey and hi WADE

got my beads - wonder how I can work them into a label.

Well, back into things now - - - - - 

I have a Viognier and a IM Raspberry Merlot (that I tweaked like last years CAB) in the primaries and soon to be in the secondaries. I have a WE white and the SUPER TUSCAN on deck. THEN I talked to George today and ordered 4 of the Mosti Mondale Vinifera Noble kits today. I have coming in The VN Barolo; VN Chardonnay/Semillon; VR Casta de Papa and the VN Souve. I needed something that I can drink this year while the others are aging!!!. I keep drinking the 'reds' cause I like them and if I continue to do this it seems to be a downward spiral. I have been drinking commercial lately. Pretty good but pretty expensive. In fact, I was in Costco the other day and they had a Chiliean Red that I wanted, in a wood box. So, I bought a case of 12, and when I went to check out they wanted to take them out of the wood case. I said NO and they said that they were only in the wood cases for display and needed to come out of the box. WRONG - I asked them how many displays that they needed since they had several pallets of them and they said I need to talk to the manager. Well, the supervisor came over and told me the same thing and I said SALE with the box or NO SALE - put them back on the shelf. Finally the manager came out and I said you have no choice either sell with the wood box or shove them. Manager said "he will make an exception this time". RIGHT!!! Anyway, the wood case is now in my winery and lookin good!!! The wine is great too - still have 11 bottles that I will sit on for awhile. 

PS - found that Office Max has laser/ink jet full sheet labels that are removable self-adhesive. There are 10 sheets to pack and you can get 6 wine labels per sheel. They are GLOSSY and really make your labels look professional. Kinda expensive but they really look good for some of your special labels - and they come right off the bottle!!!!!!!

Anyway, hope all is well with you. Please show us some more pictures of your bottling area and storage area. 

Take care and talk to youj soon.

rrawhide
rick


----------

